# 43RD DUDLEY BIKE SWAP IN CONNECTICUT JULY 17TH 2022



## catfish (Jun 21, 2022)

43RD DUDLEY BIKE SWAP IN CONNECTICUT JULY 17TH 8AM-2PM
JULY 17TH SUNDAY: 8 AM - 2 PM
HERE IS THE PLACE:
43nd Dudley BICYCLE Swap new location 3 blocks south of PREVIOUS VENUE same side of the street #929 Riverside Drive (route 12)Thompson CT THIS IS A much larger space, we wont be cramped and we wont be on grass so bring out all your great stuff. This location is good for minimum 2-3 years according to the owner of the 890,000 sf mill. ALSO I will be able to bring tables for people since I am only across the street and can fill my 28 foot trailer with banquet tables. If you come the night before I can put people up on my property and the show is only a stones throw from my warehouse. VERY PSYCHED to HAVE secured this venue for us.
BICYCLES, BIKE PARTS AND ACCESSORIES, LITERATURE AND EPHEMERA, PEDAL CARS, ANTIQUE AND COLLECTIBLE TOYS WELCOME
call 8003362453 TOLL FREE WITH ANY QUESTIONS
Thompson, CT
Location is approximate
Seller information
Michael Kaplan


----------



## Barto (Jun 22, 2022)

See you there!  Time to sell some stuff!  I have a Pre war Elgin and 2 pre war Columbias that need new homes!  Time to clean out some of the stuff starting to get buried as well!


----------



## catfish (Jun 22, 2022)

Barto said:


> See you there!  Time to sell some stuff!  I have a Pre war Elgin and 2 pre war Columbias that need new homes!  Time to clean out some of the stuff starting to get buried as well!



It's always a great swap meet!


----------



## Barto (Jun 22, 2022)

catfish said:


> It's always a great swap meet!



The last one was crazy good!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 22, 2022)

any pix of past events there?


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 22, 2022)

43RD DUDLEY BIKE SWAP IN CONNECTICUT JULY 17TH 8AM-2PM
JULY 17TH SUNDAY: 8 AM - 2 PM
HERE IS THE PLACE:
43nd Dudley BICYCLE Swap new location 3 blocks south of PREVIOUS VENUE same side of the street #929 Riverside Drive (route 12)Thompson CT THIS IS A much larger space, we wont be cramped and we wont be on grass so bring out all your great stuff. This location is good for minimum 2-3 years according to the owner of the 890,000 sf mill. ALSO I will be able to bring tables for people since I am only across the street and can fill my 28 foot trailer with banquet tables. If you come the night before I can put people up on my property and the show is only a stones throw from my warehouse.VERY PSYCHED to HAVE secured this venue for us.
BICYCLES, BIKE PARTS AND ACCESSORIES, LITERATURE AND EPHEMERA, PEDAL CARS, ANTIQUE AND COLLECTIBLE TOYS WELCOME
call 8003362453 TOLL FREE WITH ANY QUESTIONS
Thompson, CT
Location is approximate
Seller information
Michael Kaplan


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 23, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> any pix of past events there?











						43rd DUDLEY BICYCLE SWAPMEET JULY 17th 8AM-2PM | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

just got back from the swap,great turn out,great weather,great people ,great time.ran in to @catfish,@bikewhorder @manuel rivera @tanksalot ,@ivrjhnsn @dfa242@Barto .good to see everyone.wish i got more pics.




					thecabe.com


----------



## rustyjones (Jun 23, 2022)

Great swap at a great venue!


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> any pix of past events there?


----------



## Siestabikes (Jul 13, 2022)

I will have a few small items for sale: Schwinn blue/white S seat, Fuji Belt leather saddle, red/white NOS Italian banana seat, Schwinn 4 reflector rear chrome rack. bar mounted bike siren


----------



## catfish (Aug 4, 2022)

Lets see what people scored at the meet!


----------

